# Early Build Of Cm9 On A Few Devices



## D4RkNIKON (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.talkandro...9/#.TtQ1P2OVrlY

What does this mean for the Touchpad? I know they are working on it but I don't know much about the development process. I just really can't wait to taste ICS on my Touchpad! The suspense is killing me.

Also I was kind of wondering what would happen if I tried to install one of these CM9 ICS roms on my touchpad even though it was meant for a different device..


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

I would imagine that it wouldn't work. Why else would everyone have been waiting intently for tenderloin if they could have just installed CM7 for a totally different device?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

D4RkNIKON said:


> Also I was kind of wondering what would happen if I tried to install one of these CM9 ICS roms on my touchpad even though it was meant for a different device..


I would predict you shortly opening a topic on rootzwiki entitled "HELP! I BRICKED MY TOUCHPAD!!!"


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would predict you shortly opening a topic on rootzwiki entitled "HELP! I BRICKED MY TOUCHPAD!!!"


I second that prediction...

I don't think the drivers for our SOC are in the main stream CM7 kernel code base... so rolling a cm9 driver set could be challenging. The bonus is that there's a possibility that other drivers can be gleaned from newer tablets derived from the MSM variant of our SOC and that could help with some of the SOC parts that are proving challenging... (that doesn't mean everything will be "fine".)

The reality is that adding in CM9 on top of alpha drivers wouldn't be smart... too many changes == difficulty in troubleshooting why something doesn't work right.

Be patient and wait... in many ways the alpha builds of cm7 are already better than WebOS...

IF HP would stop being so stiff-necked about releasing the android kernel source for the 2.2 build that they use for testing... things would proceed much smoother.


----------



## drwitmer89 (Dec 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would predict you shortly opening a topic on rootzwiki entitled "HELP! I BRICKED MY TOUCHPAD!!!"


agreed. Best choice is to sit and wait... Of course that's not always too possible. I had the alpha 1 cm7 on my touchpad basically the second it came out of the box. Lol i know how it is to brick a phone though... sit tight and do it the right way


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Best to wait. if android 2.3 is not cutting it for you then just stick with webos.

Webos has many things going for it.

It has a significantly better keyboard (it actually has a number row (while theres the hackers keyboard thing for android, it adds too much to as point of clutter and tiny buttons)

Multitasking is far easier on the webos (programs actually stay opened and it is easy to close ones that are no longer used.

Overall, webos has a much better UI than android 2.3.

Though ICS is a good contender in terms of UI (and android 2.3 is good for use with the apps that are not available on webos)


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> Best to wait. if android 2.3 is not cutting it for you then just stick with webos.
> 
> Webos has many things going for it.
> 
> ...


if your looking for a rival to the webos keyboard, hackers keyboard is very nice. can be customized to your liking aswell


----------

